# 2008 Lemond Triomphe Carbon Pictures and Specs'



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a link to the 2008 Lemond Triomphe carbon road bikes: http://www.speeds-cycles.co.uk/road_bikes/2008-lemond-zurich-road-bike.html

Enjoy!


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

WTF? It's just an overpriced store in the UK. big deal you can get the same thing without the sell at www.lemondbikes.com


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*2008 LeMond Tete de Course custom build.....*

The guys at my lbs scored me a 08 Tete frame and I moved all my Dura-ace goodies and Ksyrium SL's over. It has a FSA OS-115 stem with FSA SLK carbon bars on the way. This is my dream bike that replaces a Bianchi that fit poorly. At 16.2 lbs with pedals and 15.6 without it floats up hills. Cool thing is this bike is only for sale as a complete bike and this frame was saved back for a future crash replacement or warranty. The guys at my lbs were great in getting LeMond to ship it out.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

hclignett said:


> WTF? It's just an overpriced store in the UK. big deal you can get the same thing without the sell at www.lemondbikes.com


Whoa there - new to forums are we? krtassoc was just providing a link so we can see some 2008 colors and specs, which as of today are NOT on the lemondbikes.com website. It is normal on bike forums to post links of upcoming stuff.


----------



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

Whoa! def. another great year of Lemonds! I always loved the color scheme of Alpe D'huez. other than that, everything got better! I think they should have stayed with the black/blue on the Alpes.. black/red is.... ehhh

The versailles and tourmalet look so pretty!


----------



## ex2k4 (May 24, 2007)

oh by the way, thanks for the link! 
i was surprised to see the new treks on their sites toda and was wondering about the lemonds.


----------

